# When Is Photographer A First Responder?



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

New Hampshire State Polilce confiscated a camera and have touched off a question of who is and who is not a "First Responder." Seems this guy may border on whakerism as he spins about New Hampshire roadways in his old ambulance pulling up to active scenes and snapping photos. I guess when called for his activity he hides behind "freedom of the press." Whatever he seems walking a narrow path and it could lead him to trouble.

http://www.fireengineering.com/index/articles/Wire_News_Display/1249460905.html


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Sounds like a sick fawker.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Flickr: brianblackden

Wednesday July 14th: Brian Blackden - News Story - WMUR Manchester

Sounds like he's a retired jake.


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> Flickr: brianblackden
> 
> Wednesday July 14th: Brian Blackden - News Story - WMUR Manchester
> 
> Sounds like he's a retired jake.


Yea, I'm not buying it. It's something about the firefighting world I have never understood. Just like in the PD world, there are those who show up for the paycheck and those who live for the job- I get this. But what I don't get is the whole world of musters, and guys running around with radios who "respond" to scenes simply to report on what's happening. Even weirder, some PAY for PAGERS to let them know when there's a fire in Tuscaloosa. Is this akin to the tactical security outfits? I feel like the whole fire department culture is more supporting of their super whackers than we are of ours:teeth_smile:

BTW, it says he is 45, and that his EMT license expired "about 20 years ago." He wears firefighting gear for visibility at scenes. How many lights do you think work on the Ambulance? Where have we heard all of this before.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

He needs an after hours tune-up.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

"private detective" OMFG!!!!!!


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

This guys seems to have crossed the line between journalist and douche. If he is in a position that requires protective bunker gear then he is to f'ing close. Stay across the street and snap all the pics you want, but stay out of our way.

I too can not understand the "pleasure" some get out of taking pics of fatal accidents. That, in my opinion is just sick. I have had tp do photos at scenes for official reasons and still feel like I am invading on the deceased.

I think if the photos are going to be used by a dept for after action reviews etc.. then they do serve a purpose, but not to sensationalize someone death.

Do not get musters confused with wackers. Musters are good natured competions between fire companies and are the fire dept version of things like SWAT competions, shooting matches etc.. Musters can be used as an extention of training and build camradery amongst the troops.

There are also good wackers, like the Boston Fire Sparks Club, Salavation Army and Red Cross, who show up at scenes with canteen services and aid for the victims too.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

The story continues as New Hampshire State Police have arrested the man and a judge has restricted his movements.

NH Emergency Scene Photographer Arrested, Charged - New Hampshire News Story - WMUR Manchester


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

firefighter39 said:


> I too can not understand the "pleasure" some get out of taking pics of fatal accidents. That, in my opinion is just sick.


It's called a "Fetish". Ask Simon, he knows ALLLL about fetishes


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

This guy is helping media outlets make money on the public's morbid curiousity. It's shameful that this mentality of "If it bleeds, it leads" as a story... SELLS.
For most of us, the image which gets emblazoned into our brains at these scenes is plenty.

In keeping an open mind though, if his documentation (controlled and disseminated properly) helps to counter people's stereotypes of jakes, prevent layoffs or help them fund new equipment... is that ok?

Police work is not entertainment either, but when the TV show _Cops_ first aired in 1989, it opened alot of people's eyes and indirectly helped our profession bargain for better salaries... just sayin.


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

DOUCHE BAG!!!!!!!!! that is all.


----------



## retired2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok I'm going out on a limb here and will most likely get my ass kicked. I'm 59 years old back in the early 70's when I got out of the Marine Corp I took up photography. I would go to accident scenes not for the blood and gore but for the scene itself. The PD knew who I was. I got the attention of the OIC and stayed out of the way. When he said it was OK I went in and took my pics. The reason for the pics was the insurance company. They paid big bucks for those pics. The ajustor (spelling) would compare my pics of the damage with the damage at the auto body shop and make sure they match up. "Gee the grill and the windshield was fine at the scene how come they are broken here" That sort of thing. Sometimes I would share the photo's with the PD. Well most of the PD's today have very professional ID people and that practice is no longer needed. But hey for a 22 year old it was a neat gig.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Ret I am 68 and back in the day I did the same it was good easy money.


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

NH crash photographer guilty of impersonating responder


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wow. Reading that whole article, it's clear this dude is a weirdo. 

If his motivation was solely taking photos, it's one thing. But this dude is a mess.

If he wasn't trying to worm his way into scenes, taking photos wouldn't be an issue, and it would be covered under the first ammendment so long as he's lawfully present.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

My guess is he didn't have one of these:








Unlike the creepy van I spotted in Salem NH yesterday.


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

The aluminium foil keeps the aliens from reading his thoughts


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

i can't imagine being the defense attorney and trying to defend this knuckle head. I would burst out laughing while trying to give half assed excuses about his behavior.


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

GARDA said:


> This guy is helping media outlets make money on the public's morbid curiousity. It's shameful that this mentality of "If it bleeds, it leads" as a story... SELLS.
> For most of us, the image which gets emblazoned into our brains at these scenes is plenty.
> 
> In keeping an open mind though, if his documentation (controlled and disseminated properly) helps to counter people's stereotypes of jakes, prevent layoffs or help them fund new equipment... is that ok?
> ...


I think there is a huge difference between the selling of newpapers and actually doing a service of educating the public about what we do.

I think another good example are the embedded reporters with troops in combat. Yes it sells newspapers and TV time, but it does serve a purpose too (after all we make money on other people suffering, so I don't have a problem with making money, I look more at the other hidden agenda)


----------

